# Game Thread: 02/24: Bulls @ Rockets, 7pm



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47c1a68dcb02f97f/462e0dcb58808631/220f1617" id="W4609950d370e87d947c1a68dcb02f97f" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47c1a68dcb02f97f/462e0dcb58808631/220f1617" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

@

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996855906d9cc/47c1a6af10b32a7e/462d1a9852e288f3/62bbbb1d" id="W460996855906d9cc47c1a6af10b32a7e" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996855906d9cc/47c1a6af10b32a7e/462d1a9852e288f3/62bbbb1d" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

Bulls-Rockets Preview
By DAN PIERINGER, STATS Writer



> The Houston Rockets started their longest winning streak in nearly 15 years by taking advantage of some inferior opponents. Keeping it going against stiffer competition doesn't appear to be a problem.
> After extending their run with a win over the team with the best record in the Western Conference, the Rockets go for their 12th straight victory on Sunday when they host a Chicago Bulls team that's been buoyed by a blockbuster trade.
> Houston (35-20) has mostly feasted on struggling teams during its 11-game run, beating six teams that currently have losing records and failing to meet a single division leader until Friday night's game against Southwest Division rival New Orleans.
> The Rockets, though, didn't have much trouble dispatching the conference-best Hornets 100-80 behind big games from Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming. It was their first win during the streak over a team that's currently ahead of them in the West standings, with Houston having moved into the seventh spot.
> ...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Aaron Gray v. Yao Ming


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 106
Rockets 97


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Where is the bet?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

houstons losing streak has to end sometime


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bad timing to be playing the Rockets. Yao always gets us pretty good anyway. Hope we can take this one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Where is the bet?


Sorry about that, forgot to get it up last night - next game it'll be back, though...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Pssh.

Larry Hughes is now shooting 100% as a Bull. I think we can call John Paxson the clear winner of the deal. 

Seriously, though, Hughes is the key. ATTACK LARRY! ATTACK! We should show him 300 before every game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think there's a really good possibility that trade really helped both the Cavs and the Bulls. That's pretty rare nowadays.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 18 rockets 20 after the first quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

damn Gooden is one ugly mofo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes chucks up an early shot, misses, gray the board and 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben, i mean gooden the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes a nice jumper!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes to deng!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2nd foul on gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus comes back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow nice shot by Gordon! from Hughes


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

WTF thats the first time ive ever seen larry hughes pass off on the fastbreak!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

8:54 left in the first, 26 24 bulls lead so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

just for the record, i was going to bet 200 on the bulls to win.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i love larry hughes, it started when I was like 12 or something I traded one of my basketball cards for an autographed larry hughes card. :lol:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just got into Orange County this evening for work, it's a far cry from the snowstorm I left in IL.

It's strange watching the Bulls at 5 PM..

Noah doing a good job on Yao so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

luol deng the nice jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout the bulls... 30-37 rockets lead at the commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus blocked Yao but it goes in haha nice


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus drives in the lane and gets fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk open 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rockets miss and bulls the board, kirk to noce and he hits a jumper. nice fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great defense by Noah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah For The Steal And Dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 38 rockets 37 3:17 left.

what a nice steal and jam by noah. lots of energy! :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McGrady goes up and gets fouled. it's on Noah his first.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Larry Hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes one of two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo throws it out of bounds, oops


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Thabo, his first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus a good dribble and knocks it home off the glass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mcgrady for 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich a missed jumper, shot early.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo from 17


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed 3 for McGrady and Tyrus Thomas for a dunk on the fast break!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rockets for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo knocks down a jumper!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rebound by Noah, half time. 

bulls 46 rockets 49 at half time


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i wanna see more hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Geez is this even the Bulls out there?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Geez is this even the Bulls out there?


i like it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I keep waiting to hear the usual gong when Wallace would make the "statement" rebounds. 

:lol:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I keep waiting to hear the usual gong when Wallace would make the "statement" rebounds.
> 
> :lol:


im actually gona miss it

can we do it each time hughes makes a jumpshot?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> im actually gona miss it
> 
> can we do it each time hughes makes a jumpshot?


i like it :clap:

bulls shooting 53% fg rockets 50%


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i like it :clap:
> 
> bulls shooting 53% fg rockets 50%


we only shot 2 3's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

geez gooden shave that **** off


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

its sexy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

second half has begun, noah misses a long jumper


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this could also be a highscoring game. both teams are playing fast break ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce sleeping on defense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on the rockets, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo in the lane for a jumper, nice


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rockets a quick 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drives and misses


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> noce drives and misses


isnt that a surprise?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

noah looks fatigued out there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block by Thabo!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce off the glass and good, kirk nice pass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls whipping out the run and gun!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

yao coulda prevented that by not crying like a bish


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo misses a jumper after rockets hit a 3. now rockets add another 2. bulls timeout. bulls 54 rockets 61


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7:29 left in the 3rd


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck- why dont u add goodens beard to your avatar?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls a 3!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

F.A.B said:


> liekomgj4ck- why dont u add goodens beard to your avatar?


Avatars are limited in size to 175x175 pixels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes for a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rockets 3 second violation haha finally got busted


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 64 hous 72 with 3:45 left in the 3rd

gooden hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yao a jumper over gray


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice board from gooden and gray. rockets get the ball, fastbreak, foul on gordon


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

no i meant he should add the beard to coach boylan cause he already has the fro


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Interesting how all 5 of our starters are playing all 5 of your bench guys right now... But that's one helluva bench you guys got


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> no i meant he should add the beard to coach boylan cause he already has the fro


I think he was being a smartass saying gooden's beard is too big to fit in an avatar, not sure though :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

scola is called for a pushing foul


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> no i meant he should add the beard to coach boylan cause he already has the fro


I'm assuming he was making a joke about how Gooden's beard wouldn't fit. EDIT: ha, liekomgj4ck beat me to it...

Anyhow, we're not looking to bad out there, but we've gotta stop giving up threes...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I think he was being a smartass saying gooden's beard is too big to fit in an avatar, not sure though :lol:


haha goodens beard is sexayyy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray misses a hook shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

F.A.B said:


> no i meant he should add the beard to coach boylan cause he already has the fro


Yeah I know, I was just trying to make a joke about the size of his beard. Guess it wasn't very funny though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray blocked, block by gooden, out to deng for a jumper that is short


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng needs to fix his shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Yeah I know, I was just trying to make a joke about the size of his beard. Guess it wasn't very funny though.


i thought it was funny :lol: i thought you were being a jerk then i realized you're a smart *** heh


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gooden with the dunk!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

oh my gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden for the slam!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> oh my gooden


:rofl2: nice you should send Stacy King that line


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc in for Gray? We just got tiny.

Is it bad that I'm halfway considering getting a Gooden jersey...?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I never see Gooden block shots or take to strong to the rim like that. Hopefully he keeps it up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a jumper. noah is out with an ankle injury btw


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa gooden for a 3/4 court shot, completely misses :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Man, I never see Gooden block shots or take to strong to the rim like that. Hopefully he keeps it up.


I'm glad to see goodwill from you. FWIW, my pick to win the East since about November has been your boys. The wonders of having LeBron...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

man i hope noah isn't out for a long period, wtf would we do at center. I hear the nets just cut that one center Magloire or something!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> whoa gooden for a 3/4 court shot, completely misses :lol:


well at least we know he has enough power to make a full court shot if ever needed


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> man i hope noah isn't out for a long period, wtf would we do at center. I hear the nets just cut that one center Magloire or something!


CEDRIC SIMMONS

i heard hes active for todays game


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rox getting all the calls

that gooden dunk in yaos grind was awesome.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> man i hope noah isn't out for a long period, wtf would we do at center. I hear the nets just cut that one center Magloire or something!


Magloire's a bad idea. We'd just have to trot Gooden and Gray out there and hope for the best.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden 10 points 7 boards


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> CEDRIC SIMMONS
> 
> i heard hes active for todays game


that would be good for our lottery pick coming up :clap2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> CEDRIC SIMMONS
> 
> i heard hes active for todays game


Possible, but he's not as big as Gooden. I figure he'd get minutes, though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Larry Hughes on the fast break!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce a jumper that goes in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they're feeding it to Yao against gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce don't forget to box out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> I'm glad to see goodwill from you. FWIW, my pick to win the East since about November has been your boys. The wonders of having LeBron...


I got frustrated with them at times on my team, but I also understand that in a lot of ways they were just bad fits (especially considering Mike Brown doesn't know how to run an offense). But they were both nice guys and I do want to see them succeed in Chicago. 

Hughes has been playing really well, even for the Cavs for the past month. We were thinking he could be turning the corner, and it seems like for the most part it's carried over to the Bulls so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce chucks up a 3 and it doesn't go in


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0wQq9YWZ568&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0wQq9YWZ568&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

i wanna see chuck hayes at the foul line

it looks prettier than big bust


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a runner

bulls 72 rockets 81 battier misses a 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice move by Gordon, but he couldn't hit the shot.

Nice board by Noc at the other end - Battier called for blocking when Deng drives, though it was definitely a charge...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon only has 2 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jackson to the basket for two and is fouled. drives right by deng.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden long jumper is missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk coming back in the game. luther head misses a wide open 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden jumper is way off


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I got frustrated with them at times on my team, but I also understand that in a lot of ways they were just bad fits (especially considering Mike Brown doesn't know how to run an offense). But they were both nice guys and I do want to see them succeed in Chicago.
> 
> Hughes has been playing really well, even for the Cavs for the past month. We were thinking he could be turning the corner, and it seems like for the most part it's carried over to the Bulls so far.


Well, from the boxscore, looks like Wallace and Smith treated you well in their first performance as well. For this year, I hope they do well for you. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa that's one skinny little asian boy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 74 rockets 84 with 8:30 miutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tracy travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich drives and puts one in for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Head for a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

larry hughes answers with a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tracy another jumper, hughes misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bobby jackson for a 3! timeout by the bulls... bulls 78 rockets 92


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

These threes are absolutely ridiculous.

Can't go too crazy about being down like we are right now - these guys have won 11 in a row. I think we can make another little run, but our D has gotta get it together.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

so many 3's by the rockets!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Well, from the boxscore, looks like Wallace and Smith treated you well in their first performance as well. For this year, I hope they do well for you. :biggrin:


Yeah, like I said, it does seem to some extent that these players were just bad fits with their respective teams. Joe Smith was awesome for us today, and Ben really did his thing. He had a double double today (I think he only had 3 for you guys all year), and he played incredible defense. Even forced a 5 second violation on the inbounds.

Maybe everyone's just excited about being with a new time and they'll come down to earth again, but I am really hoping everyone keeps it up. Hughes seems to be very natural for you guys, and Gooden's even playing with energy. They'll always have those mental mistakes (Gooden failing to rotate on defense, and Hughes taking some ill-advised shots), but they seem to be playing quite well for you guys so far. We might actually have seen a trade that benefits everyone.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How do you like our BJ and Head?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

scola called for a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> How do you like our BJ and Head?


:rofl2: 

it's aight baby 

mccrady hits another 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus misses a jumper, hughes a nice layup!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i like the thread activity in here for this game! No one was even posting in here till I came in.

10 pages right now though


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> How do you like our BJ and Head?


:laugh:

I've never liked Bobby Jackson, but Luther Head's always been a guy I've enjoyed - due mostly to watching Illinois while he was there...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf that putback by gooden was good


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i like the thread activity in here for this game! No one was even posting in here till I came in.
> 
> 10 pages right now though


yeah i checked in once and u werent there so i figured this thread was going no where
i checked in a 2nd time and u were in so i decided to stay


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i like the thread activity in here for this game! No one was even posting in here till I came in.
> 
> 10 pages right now though


Ha - I forgot the game was on ESPN or I'd have been here earlier.

I'm having fun watching this game, even if the Rockets are hitting like every three they take.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on kirk, maybe


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden drives in the lane, misses, but is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i like hughes and gooden for us so far, i'm a little bias for hughes though, but honestly he looks good out there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden 2/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rockets jumper is good from Tracy


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo answers back with a jumper, too late though


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good thing Houston isn't hitting free throws. We'd be down by 20+.

Yeesh. Rockets are shooting 50% for the night - we've gotta stop that.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 84 house 96 with 4:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another 3 by the rockets, wow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: jesus another 3 by him


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Seriously?!?!? Another three for Battier? Geez.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jackson for a 3! :lol: woooow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rockets are shooting better from the arc than they are from the charity stripe. That's nutty as all heck.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc with the dunk!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

im excited over hughes


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

simmons in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

cedric simmons in and he gets a dunk, nice assist from tyrus


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Well, this one's done. Cedric Simmons getting some garbage time dunk action.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yikes. Thabo just airballed one.

Cedric Simmons looks long out there.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

This game is totally BS,i can't watch how they making how this crazy contest shots and stuff.Marry X-mas rockets enjoy your gift.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus another board. Gordon nice three! Way too late. He's got 5 points 4 asts


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hmm. Gordon being 2-10 is probably why we didn't do better in this one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a shot and the game ends... 97 110 rockets win


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

110-97 Final.

Hughes/Gooden: 10-22 (45.5%), 25 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 TOs

Hinrich with a 10/10 night and Thabo was solid. Tyrus probably with the best game out there for us - 18/6/5/2/1


----------



## Luol the Jewel (Dec 13, 2006)

Lots of positives from the game this evening. You can't help it when a team shoots that well from beyond the arc.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I hope Tyrus ends the seasoon averaging 18 pts, maybe we can package him with someone else for a top 2 pick in the draft.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I hope Tyrus ends the seasoon averaging 18 pts, maybe we can package him with someone else for a top 2 pick in the draft.


so we can get another Tyrus Thomas pick? :laugh:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> so we can get another Tyrus Thomas pick? :laugh:


OH GOD NO. 

I love how hes fooling soo many people right now, this is the same stuff he did late last season. He doesnt impress me at all, I just hope he can hang on longer to this current hot streak so we can fool some GM out there with a high draft pick.


----------



## Luol the Jewel (Dec 13, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> OH GOD NO.
> 
> I love how hes fooling soo many people right now, this is the same stuff he did late last season. He doesnt impress me at all, I just hope he can hang on longer to this current hot streak so we can fool some GM out there with a high draft pick.


I'm with you brother.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I hope Tyrus ends the seasoon averaging 18 pts, maybe we can package him with someone else for a top 2 pick in the draft.


Yeah, let's give him up right as he starts to show his potential as a player. So, we can hear you with every other negative Bulls fan on here complain and moan that we had a great player in Thomas and then gave him up for "whichever young unproven player" we pick.

As it was stated tonight, with the trade we again became the youngest team in the NBA. If they can keep making progress and we have no more injuries, let's see where this can go. Thomas has too much potential and is starting to show it to let him go now.

Remember the rebound and the speed he showed with the early full court layup, sorry that speed and agility is something you just can't teach.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> OH GOD NO.
> 
> I love how hes fooling soo many people right now, this is the same stuff he did late last season. He doesnt impress me at all, I just hope he can hang on longer to this current hot streak so we can fool some GM out there with a high draft pick.


Pretty much, I remember him dunking the ball and blocking shots last year, that was about it.

I don't remember him having even somewhat of a jumper last year, that is something that has improved. He's not fouling as much, he is at least being able to get to the line and knock the free throws down while he's at it. 

His ball handling is starting to improve, all of these are things that weren't there last year. He is going to be getting a lot more playing time without Wallace, Brown and Allen last year and Wallace & Smith this year taking up most of the frontcourt minutes. He also isn't getting yanked after making a mistake on the floor, something that shouldn't have happened ever before. You let your young players play through those mishaps to let their confidence grow.

Don't forget this is a player that should be a JUNIOR in college right now. Does he impress me, his improvement has, his freakishly athletic ability certainly does. 

Let me tell you about a player I went to college with, real freakish athlete(nickname was "The Freak"), was good at pretty much every sport he played. 

As a wide receiver, nobody could cover him. 

Yet, he didn't get picked till the middle of the 1st round due to "image issues". Scouts was saying he wouldn't be as good in the pros due to playing better competition than what he faced in college. Well, he tore the league up his 1st year in the league. 

Then he slowly began to lose that edge, due to being in the wrong organizations, plus he was on losing teams. Then this past year, he tore it up again, was feared by opposing defenses and made it look too easy at times, just like in college and his 1st few years in the league. Know who I'm talking about, if you guessed Randy Moss, you are correct.

Reason I'm talking about Moss is I have always been impressed by his athletic ability, but if there is one thing that keep Moss from being proclaimed as the greatest wide receiver of all time, it's his attitude.

Moss could have played whatever sport he wanted to, he was the "WV High School basketball player" of the year his junior and senior years. If you want to know how good that is, his highschool teammate his junior year was Jason Williams of the Miami Heat.

Reason I mentioned Moss, his is a freak of nature when it comes to athletic ability, just like Thomas, yet it was his attitude that has held him back at times. If Thomas can keep the right attitude no matter the situation and continues to work with our bigs coach on his game, there is no telling how good he can become, but it is up to him.

If you think he is going to be a bust, then you are not looking at the whole picture. Remember, Dwight Howard didn't become a true "Superstar" until this season, which is his 4th year in the league. This is Thomas's 2nd and I will say he can jump as high as Howard, his is faster than Howard, definetly not as strong, but I believe he can hit the 15 foot jumper at a more consistent rate, also as good or better from the stripe.

Not saying Thomas will be better than Howard, but he can be a notch below and I would take that in a heart beat.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> Pretty much, I remember him dunking the ball and blocking shots last year, that was about it.
> 
> I don't remember him having even somewhat of a jumper last year, that is something that has improved. He's not fouling as much, he is at least being able to get to the line and knock the free throws down while he's at it.
> 
> ...


Great post I totally agree with everything you say.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Pretty much, I remember him dunking the ball and blocking shots last year, that was about it.
> 
> I don't remember him having even somewhat of a jumper last year, that is something that has improved. He's not fouling as much, he is at least being able to get to the line and knock the free throws down while he's at it.
> 
> ...


Top notch post there buddy. I agree with everything, including Moss. I've seen his entire career in MN, and he's by far the best WR ever....no comparison. If Tyrus keeps developing, he can be a great player too. I wasn't thrilled at all with the pick initially, but he quickly became my favorite Bull...even passing up the midwestern white boy Hinrich. He's the playmaker, and the one that is fun to watch. He won't be as dominant as Dwight, as Dwight is damn near the perfect player...he's my favorite player in the entire NBA. But Tyrus will always be a better FT shooter and outside shooter, along with ball handling. Dwight is just going to be absolutely dominant, barring injury, due to his freakish physique/athleticism combination. Tyrus has the athleticism, but not the great size/physique that Dwight does. If we could pair those 2 up in the post it'd be insane. I'd trade the entire team excpt Kirk, Thabs and Tyrus for Dwight, but I know he's untouchable right now. Those 4 players would give us one heck of a nucleus, with 3 of them only being 22 years old or so. Throw in a SG or SF with some length/athleticism/scoring ability and it'd be a heck of a starting 5.

Back on topic a bit more though, Tyrus could easily turn into a 20/10 guy, that will draw fouls at a high rate as slower guys guarding him will bump him when he drives past them to the hoop.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Pretty much, I remember him dunking the ball and blocking shots last year, that was about it.
> 
> I don't remember him having even somewhat of a jumper last year, that is something that has improved. He's not fouling as much, he is at least being able to get to the line and knock the free throws down while he's at it.
> 
> His ball handling is starting to improve, all of these are things that weren't there last year. He is going to be getting a lot more playing time without Wallace, Brown and Allen last year and Wallace & Smith this year taking up most of the frontcourt minutes. He also isn't getting yanked after making a mistake on the floor, something that shouldn't have happened ever before. You let your young players play through those mishaps to let their confidence grow.


He doesnt have a jumper, wow he makes a couple of jump shots in the past 2 games and all of a sudden hes got a jumper ? lol. I will agree with you that he does get to the line and make some of his FT's. Tyrus has been given plenty of chances to have a bigger role on this team in the past, hes failed to do so when the pressure was on him. 



> Don't forget this is a player that should be a JUNIOR in college right now. Does he impress me, his improvement has, his freakishly athletic ability certainly does.


Big Deal if he would be a junior in college right now, plenty of 4 year college players dont even make it in the NBA and plenty of 1 year college guys have had success in the NBA.



> Let me tell you about a player I went to college with, real freakish athlete(nickname was "The Freak"), was good at pretty much every sport he played.
> 
> As a wide receiver, nobody could cover him.
> 
> ...


Ok sooo what does a player with an absolute rare package of athleticism, *SKILLSET* and size for his possition AND *SPORT* have to do with a player who doesnt have any REAL talent outside of being able to Jump really really high.

Lets be real here ok, Randy Moss is/was one of those once in a lifetime talents in his sport his size, speed and skill set where unmatched by any other receiver at the time, Tyrus is an undersized 4 and too unskilled to play the 3 in the NBA.. You can draft a guy like Thomas in almost everydraft, you cant draft a Moss as freaquently. 




> If you think he is going to be a bust, then you are not looking at the whole picture. Remember, Dwight Howard didn't become a true "Superstar" until this season, which is his 4th year in the league. This is Thomas's 2nd and I will say he can jump as high as Howard, his is faster than Howard, definetly not as strong, but I believe he can hit the 15 foot jumper at a more consistent rate, also as good or better from the stripe.


Dwight Howard was a MAN beast from day one, everyone and their mother knew that Howard was going to be the best big man in the game in a few years. 

0 college experience and all he does in his rookie season is average a double double!

12 pts 10 rebs 2 blks 52% shooting in year one.
15 pts 12 rebs 1.5 blks 53% FG shooting in year 2.




> Not saying Thomas will be better than Howard, but he can be a notch below and I would take that in a heart beat.


Keep dreaming, there is nothing wrong with that I guess.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> *I'd trade the entire team excpt Kirk, Thabs and Tyrus for Dwight,*


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wow, just wow.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> He doesnt have a jumper, wow he makes a couple of jump shots in the past 2 games and all of a sudden hes got a jumper ? lol. I will agree with you that he does get to the line and make some of his FT's. Tyrus has been given plenty of chances to have a bigger role on this team in the past, hes failed to do so when the pressure was on him.


I never said he had a jumper, yet. Last year, when he took a shot from 15 feet out, you just shook your head knowing it was going to be a brick. Yet, this year, he is hitting them on a little more consistent basis. That is called IMPROVEMENT, that is when you get better by working on it during the summer. Is he Reggie F'N Miller, not by a long shot, but he does have a better jumper than Tyson had in his 2nd season.

As for the plenty of chances, name them. He got to start at the beginning of the season for a coach, that if he didn't like you or weren't a veteran, would pull you in a heartbeat for any mistake you made. The same coach that killed Thabo's confidence as a player, and we've all seen what Thabo can do now with extended playing time. For failing when the pressure is on him, man the pressure in the 4th quarter of the Golden State really got to him!



thebizkit69u said:


> Big Deal if he would be a junior in college right now, plenty of 4 year college players dont even make it in the NBA and plenty of 1 year college guys have had success in the NBA.


For players like Thomas that are recruited/drafted purely on athletic ability, that means a lot. In college, he could learn more as it's more 1-on-1 coaching than what you have in the pros. This kid just turned 21 last year, you are 24 correct, how much do you know now that you didn't know 3 years ago? I know from 21 to 24, I grew up as a person by leaps and bounds.



thebizkit69u said:


> Ok sooo what does a player with an absolute rare package of athleticism, *SKILLSET* and size for his possition AND *SPORT* have to do with a player who doesnt have any REAL talent outside of being able to Jump really really high.


Man, you missed my point on that by a mile. I hate when people can't read and comprehend what is said. What did I say about Moss, what held him back from being mentioned as the Greatest Wide Receiver to play the game(which Jerry Rice holds that honor)? HIS FREAKIN ATTITUDE!!! Which goes a long way to determing the player you will become!!!! 

Your attitude towards hard work & dedication to be the best player you can be determines how you are remembered and looked at in this league. If you have a good attitude (something you lack), you can be as good as you want with whatever athletic ability you are given.

For Thomas's only ability to being able to jump really, really high. Don't forget he can come down and get back up real quick, like a pogo stick. Which shows his quickness. Those passes he steals, isn't by luck buddy. It's called hand-eye coordination, being able to get the hand on the ball quick. I'll admit the length does help on that.



thebizkit69u said:


> Lets be real here ok, Randy Moss is/was one of those once in a lifetime talents in his sport his size, speed and skill set where unmatched by any other receiver at the time, Tyrus is an undersized 4 and too unskilled to play the 3 in the NBA.. You can draft a guy like Thomas in almost everydraft, you cant draft a Moss as freaquently.


Randy Moss is a once in the lifetime? No, players with his attitude come along as often as you can blink now. I would say Terrell Owens has his size and skill as a receiver. I would agree he is not as fast, but much stronger than Moss.

Tyrus is undersized at 4? Wow he is about as tall as Garnett and just as long. Weighs a little less than Garnett but KG was a toothpick when he first came into the league, then he grew into his body. Remember how skinny Duncan was his first few years. How much bigger has Amare gotten?

I remember I couldn't gain weight when I was 21, I could eat as much junkfood as possible, lifted weights 4 or 5 times a week, still couldn't gain the weight. I was stuck at 145, then I hit 22, got up to 155, hit 23 and got up to 170, at 24 I weighed 180. Now I'm up to 205, don't run as much but I notice it's easier to gain the weight as you get older.

To unskilled to play the 3 in the NBA, well I'll give you that right now. But we did draft a player like Thomas, who was skinny, long, and very freakishly athletic, came from Central Arkansas. Went on to become a very decent 3. 



thebizkit69u said:


> Dwight Howard was a MAN beast from day one, everyone and their mother knew that Howard was going to be the best big man in the game in a few years.


Isn't that what people said about Yao Ming, how bout Greg Oden, weren't people saying he is going to be the best big man in the game in a few years? So, who's it going to be?



thebizkit69u said:


> 0 college experience and all he does in his rookie season is average a double double!
> 
> 12 pts 10 rebs 2 blks 52% shooting in year one.
> 15 pts 12 rebs 1.5 blks 53% FG shooting in year 2.


Yeah, for a bad Orlando Magic team, how did they do in the playoffs that year? How many minutes did he play his 1st year compared to Thomas. Did Howard have to play behind 2 veterans in Orlando? Did he have to play behind a newly signed free agent?



thebizkit69u said:


> Keep dreaming, there is nothing wrong with that I guess.


I'll always keep dreaming, that's what life is about. If you can't dream, than what reason is there to live. I'll keep dreaming that my twin boys will be the basketball players that I never could be.

I'll keep dreaming that I'll have my own full-sized court one day. I'll keep dreaming that I'll open that basketball school I've always wanted to. I'll keep dreaming I'll be able to retire at 50(which I'm on pace to do) and see the world and enjoy life.

I'll keep dreaming that the Bulls will win a title within the next 5 to 7 years when my boys and I can enjoy it. I always dreamed of having a beautiful wife with 2 kids in a nice home with a nice job. Well, dreams do come true, they did for me and I know eventually again, they will for ever TRUE Bulls fans across the world!

P.S. Sorry I can get the quotes working, I'm not a message board guru.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> I never said he had a jumper, yet. Last year, when he took a shot from 15 feet out, you just shook your head knowing it was going to be a brick. Yet, this year, he is hitting them on a little more consistent basis. That is called IMPROVEMENT, that is when you get better by working on it during the summer. Is he Reggie F'N Miller, not by a long shot, but he does have a better jumper than Tyson had in his 2nd season.


Improvement? Huh? His FG% is DOWN from last year lol. 



> As for the plenty of chances, name them. He got to start at the beginning of the season for a coach, that if he didn't like you or weren't a veteran, would pull you in a heartbeat for any mistake you made. The same coach that killed Thabo's confidence as a player, and we've all seen what Thabo can do now with extended playing time. For failing when the pressure is on him, man the pressure in the 4th quarter of the Golden State really got to him!


For every Golden State game you have like 5-10 games where he just looks like a tard on the court. Your acting like Thomas has been great all season, have you forgot how bad he was for hmmm 80% of the current season? Same goes for Thabo the man could not hit a freaking jump shot to save his life! You guys need to remember the whole season not just a two week span where Thabo and now Tyrus are doing ok.



> For players like Thomas that are recruited/drafted purely on athletic ability, that means a lot. In college, he could learn more as it's more 1-on-1 coaching than what you have in the pros. This kid just turned 21 last year, you are 24 correct, how much do you know now that you didn't know 3 years ago? I know from 21 to 24, I grew up as a person by leaps and bounds.


Sooo hes going to learn how to play the game of Basketball in the NBA? LOL, dude if you dont have an NBA ready game or even something close to it your not going to learn one at this stage in his career. Tyrus will do what he does, hes going to jump around, block shots and do some things ok but hes never going to be a legit NBA all star. 



> Man, you missed my point on that by a mile. I hate when people can't read and comprehend what is said. What did I say about Moss, what held him back from being mentioned as the Greatest Wide Receiver to play the game(which Jerry Rice holds that honor)? HIS FREAKIN ATTITUDE!!! Which goes a long way to determing the player you will become!!!!


Randy Moss was not held back from being mentioned as the greatest wide receiver because of his attitude lol, the man was allways being talked about as if he was the greatest untill he sucked for about 3 years in a row before he went to NE.




> For Thomas's only ability to being able to jump really, really high. Don't forget he can come down and get back up real quick, like a pogo stick. Which shows his quickness. Those passes he steals, isn't by luck buddy. It's called hand-eye coordination, being able to get the hand on the ball quick. I'll admit the length does help on that.


Hes a solid help defender, below average one on one defender. If hes hounding a guy 1 on 1 and getting his steals and blocks that way then yeah I will give him big time credit, but watch him play he gets his steals when he leaves his man and uses his lenght to get in the passing lane to tip away a pass. Hes not that good when a bigger player post's him up and he can not defend one on one 15+ feet away from the rim.




> Randy Moss is a once in the lifetime? No, players with his attitude come along as often as you can blink now. I would say Terrell Owens has his size and skill as a receiver. I would agree he is not as fast, but much stronger than Moss.


LOL if you dont think Randy Moss was a once in a lifetime talent at the WR spot then you dont know anything about potential and talent and whats up with your fasination with Attitude? Attitude DOES NOT DETERMINE HOW GOOD YOU ARE! TALENT TALENT TALENT does!. Attitude does play a part in how good you can be but you need to be able to have great talent and a skill set to build on. 



> Tyrus is undersized at 4? Wow he is about as tall as Garnett and just as long. Weighs a little less than Garnett but KG was a toothpick when he first came into the league, then he grew into his body. Remember how skinny Duncan was his first few years. How much bigger has Amare gotten?


WHAT?! Kevin Garnet is 6'11 while Thomas is 6'8! Dude your bringing in names like Duncan, Garnet, Amare and Howard when we are having a conversation about Tyrus Thomas, why dont you bring in a name like Stromile Swift who has MUCH more in common with Tyrus Thomas both physically and talent wise. The guys you just mentioned came into the league a bit on the small side yes BUT they still had Much better talent and a much better skill set than Tyrus will ever have, Tyrus can grow 3 more inches that doesnt mean that he will all of a sudden develop a jump shot or learn how to play with his back to the basket.




> To unskilled to play the 3 in the NBA, well I'll give you that right now. But we did draft a player like Thomas, who was skinny, long, and very freakishly athletic, came from Central Arkansas. Went on to become a very decent 3.


Sigh, just stop bringing in the big names. Jamal Crawford fans have used the same excuse only comparing Crawford's body to Jordan's, "OH well Jordan dint have a big SG body at first and look how he turned out."





> Isn't that what people said about Yao Ming, how bout Greg Oden, weren't people saying he is going to be the best big man in the game in a few years? So, who's it going to be?


Its not going to be Tyrus or Noah thats for SURE.




> Yeah, for a bad Orlando Magic team, how did they do in the playoffs that year? How many minutes did he play his 1st year compared to Thomas. Did Howard have to play behind 2 veterans in Orlando? Did he have to play behind a newly signed free agent?


I bet you Lamarcus Aldrige would have started for the Bulls in his second year NO DOUBT.



> I'll always keep dreaming, that's what life is about. If you can't dream, than what reason is there to live. I'll keep dreaming that my twin boys will be the basketball players that I never could be.
> 
> I'll keep dreaming that I'll have my own full-sized court one day. I'll keep dreaming that I'll open that basketball school I've always wanted to. I'll keep dreaming I'll be able to retire at 50(which I'm on pace to do) and see the world and enjoy life.
> 
> ...


I tell you what I bet your kids have a much better chance of being NBA players than Tyrus Thomas ever living up to the expectation of being the #2 overal pick in the draft.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn leikomgj4ck is a one-man posting machine :lol:

I read every one of your posts here brother :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I tell you what I bet your kids have a much better chance of being NBA players than Tyrus Thomas ever living up to the expectation of being the #2 overal pick in the draft.


Well, technically, he was the _#4_ pick in the draft.

:biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=141493



> With veterans Ben Wallace and Joe Smith now in Cleveland, the Bulls are a full-fledged, fast-paced team. They ran the court aggressively against one of the league's best defenses.
> 
> Newcomer Larry Hughes can definitely get upcourt in a hurry, while new starter Tyrus Thomas (18 points) seems to have tripled his confidence in the past few days, and center Joakim Noah even got into the act with 4 steals and a fastbreak slam.
> 
> "I love it," guard Kirk Hinrich said. "If I had a preference, that's the way I would like to play. It's been more of an emphasis lately. I don't think it's because of the trade; I think we tried to do it more."





> "I wanted to pick it up, but that just wasn't my system," said Hughes, who scored 13 points in his Bulls debut. "I like it here. I like the energy on the court. Everybody's trying to help one another.
> 
> "I like this team. I like how real the coaches talk to everybody. It's going to be fun. I just can't say it enough. I like what everyone's doing."





> "Defensively, we've just got to get better," Hinrich said. "At crucial points, we kind of got lit up out there."


"Kind of got lit up" indeed...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=141493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tempo is fun to watch though. I loved that Hughes pass to Deng for a dunk in the first half. And the long outlet passes that led to baskets. And Tyrus is thriving in it... so far.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Sooo hes going to learn how to play the game of Basketball in the NBA? LOL, dude if you dont have an NBA ready game or even something close to it your not going to learn one at this stage in his career. Tyrus will do what he does, hes going to jump around, block shots and do some things ok but hes never going to be a legit NBA all star.


The game of basketball in the NBA, huh? The game of basketball in the NBA has changed. The NBA today is full of Tyrus Thomas. The league is far more athletic than 20 years ago. And you just don't see too many fundamentally sound players anymore; especially big men. There are guys who I don't think are that special in terms of basketball smarts and fundamentals. Guys like Amare, Marion, and to a lesser extent Josh Smith, Gerald Wallace, and Travis Outlaw. But they're doing alright. All they're doing is beat their opponents with their freaky athleticism. I don't see why Tyrus Thomas can't achieve the same thing if he really wants it. Freakin' Ben Wallace and Marcus Camby can be a star in this league by having poor fundamentals, they didn't have NBA ready game coming into the league, who would've thought? You forgot about Tyson Chandler who until today don't really have an NBA ready game but has been touted as the x-factor of one of the best team in the league.

Honestly the league today has tons of players who I doubt realy knows how to play the game of basketball. You can ask Larry Brown about that. Most of the guys who understands how to play would be too slow or lacking of athleticism. So who cares if Tyrus Thomas is really going to fully understand how to play the game of basketball? Not everybody in the NBA does. If he can just learn how to optimize his gift, understand his role, and add a little here and there, he's going to be a very good player in today's NBA. And he's more Kenyon Martin than Stromile Swift. Now... that Kenyon Martin guy, he's not very bright I don't think so. But, Jason Kidd never made it back to the final without him. Not saying that Martin is a Hall of Famer. But, basketball IQ is overrated in today's NBA. Besides it's not like we're trying to build a team full of Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Damn leikomgj4ck is a one-man posting machine :lol:
> 
> I read every one of your posts here brother :biggrin:


yay thank you! you are right though, I've been posting since the summer and I have 5,369 posts, yikes!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Any word on Noah's ankle? I liked what I saw of his play in the 1st half last night.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

So, u hope he averages 18 ppg for the rest of the season so we can TRADE him?

Quit the hatred thebizkit69u, the kid is getting better (freethrows, ballhandling & jumpshots).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wow, just wow.


You telling me you wouldn't?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hughes only from the bench, will it stay this way?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> So, u hope he averages 18 ppg for the rest of the season so we can TRADE him?
> 
> Quit the hatred thebizkit69u, the kid is getting better (freethrows, ballhandling & jumpshots).


OMG ROY, your so lame. Your a bigger flip flopper than John Kerry. When we drafted Tyrus Thomas I hated the pick and you loved the pick and you where Tyrus's biggest fan, a month ago you bashed Tyrus as much as I did calling him a bust and a waste of a pick and now your jumping back on the Tyrus train? LOL whatever atleast my hate is consistant.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> yay thank you! you are right though, I've been posting since the summer and I have 5,369 posts, yikes!


half of the posts are from the game thread, no?

can you please explain your name? how do you pronounce it?
like oh my god jack?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> half of the posts are from the game thread, no?
> 
> can you please explain your name? how do you pronounce it?
> like oh my god jack?


I get a lot of posts from the game threads, but also the nba forum, the anything but basketball forums, and of course the bulls forums. 

:lol: my name? 

Yeah pretty much it's like oh my god jack. Jack is my name. the liek is just mocking internet lingo, or people who just type too fast for their own good. omg is just again mocking net lingo. Something I thought of quite of a long time ago for my aim s/n... something that absolutely no one has. I dunno I think it's funny hehe. Plus I've used it at quite a few places and I got quite the rep now on boards.

just google it man haha! all the stuff from the cbmb was deleted though because they started a new site after me.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> The game of basketball in the NBA, huh? The game of basketball in the NBA has changed. The NBA today is full of Tyrus Thomas.


Well damn the NBA sucks. 



> The league is far more athletic than 20 years ago. And you just don't see too many fundamentally sound players anymore; especially big men. There are guys who I don't think are that special in terms of basketball smarts and fundamentals. Guys like Amare, Marion, and to a lesser extent Josh Smith, Gerald Wallace, and Travis Outlaw. But they're doing alright. All they're doing is beat their opponents with their freaky athleticism. I don't see why Tyrus Thomas can't achieve the same thing if he really wants it. Freakin' Ben Wallace and Marcus Camby can be a star in this league by having poor fundamentals, they didn't have NBA ready game coming into the league, who would've thought? You forgot about Tyson Chandler who until today don't really have an NBA ready game but has been touted as the x-factor of one of the best team in the league.
> 
> 
> Honestly the league today has tons of players who I doubt realy knows how to play the game of basketball. You can ask Larry Brown about that. Most of the guys who understands how to play would be too slow or lacking of athleticism. So who cares if Tyrus Thomas is really going to fully understand how to play the game of basketball? Not everybody in the NBA does. If he can just learn how to optimize his gift, understand his role, and add a little here and there, he's going to be a very good player in today's NBA. And he's more Kenyon Martin than Stromile Swift. Now... that Kenyon Martin guy, he's not very bright I don't think so. But, Jason Kidd never made it back to the final without him. Not saying that Martin is a Hall of Famer. But, basketball IQ is overrated in today's NBA. Besides it's not like we're trying to build a team full of Tyrus Thomas.


I agree 100% with you that the majority of the guys in the NBA don't play the game the way it should be played and that the NBA is a lot more athletic than it used to be but I honestly think your overrating Tyrus Thomas overall athleticism. He can jump really high but hes a stiff jumper at times, what I mean by that is he struggles to adjust mid air and thats something that truly amazing gifted athletes can do with ease, Tyrus has below average Lateral Agility he gets beat way to easily when isolated 1 on 1 and facing a quicker 3 or 4. Hes fooling a lot of guys with his leaping ability, hes a gifted leaper but I would argue that hes not a gifted athlete, great yeah maybe but not gifted.

Is Thomas a better leaper than say Lamarcus Aldrige yeah, is he a better athlete It depends on how you define NBA athleticism.



> The league is far more athletic than 20 years ago.


I agree but that doesnt mean they are better. I'll take a Larry Bird over a Gerald Green any day of the week.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> OMG ROY, your so lame. Your a bigger flip flopper than John Kerry. When we drafted Tyrus Thomas I hated the pick and you loved the pick and you where Tyrus's biggest fan, a month ago you bashed Tyrus as much as I did calling him a bust and a waste of a pick and now your jumping back on the Tyrus train? LOL whatever atleast my hate is consistant.


I never jumped off...

But I was incredibly PISSED at the development of both players though. It's kinda difficult for your team to be in the ****ter when u realize there's a 6"11 PF on the other side of the country putting up 17 & 8 a game while the kid he's traded for SITS..

We've never utilized TT correctly nor did he get the proper time to show his development...

flip-flopper? nah, I'm just a fan that gets upset like any other fan...

but call it what u wil...as long as you recognize the kid is getting better


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I never jumped off...
> 
> But I was incredibly PISSED at the development of both players though. It's kinda difficult for your team to be in the ****ter when u realize there's a 6"11 PF on the other side of the country putting up 17 & 8 a game while the kid he's traded for SITS..
> 
> ...


Ask me if hes getting better 1 month from now and I will honestly give you my answer.

2 good games doesnt make up for the crap Tyrus has been feeding us for a while now. Hes just way to inconsistant for me to say that hes improving.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> yay thank you! you are right though, I've been posting since the summer and I have 5,369 posts, yikes!


Atleast you got a little support now (or you will, with the new team, or if you start a winning streak). I remember your threads where you'd have like a hundred posts straight :lol:


----------

